# WTB: Waterfront w/lift (for offshore 30') - Surfside/Freeport/Sargent/Quintana



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Anyone selling, or thinking of selling a lot or small 'weekend' home with a lift/slip?
Looking for a property to purchase and stow an offshore boat, preferably with access to deep enough water for a 25-35' offshore center console (outboard).

Would prefer Freeport or Surfside, but will consider Sargent or even Gorda if the property is right.

Had a contract on a place in Sargent, but had to back out due to windstorm/building code. Qualified buyer, ready when the right property presents itself.

Let me know if you have something, or know of something coming up soon. I've seen everything listed.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

TTT - still looking


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

What was wrong with the code? all places on the coast are gonna have this. 

Had a contract on a place in Sargent, but had to back out due to windstorm/building code.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Castaway2 said:


> What was wrong with the code? all places on the coast are gonna have this.
> 
> Had a contract on a place in Sargent, but had to back out due to windstorm/building code.


Probably built without securing windstorm inspections...


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Castaway2 said:


> What was wrong with the code? all places on the coast are gonna have this.
> 
> Had a contract on a place in Sargent, but had to back out due to windstorm/building code.





bwguardian said:


> Probably built without securing windstorm inspections...


Main structure was certified and built to code, but they added a boathouse and a small apartment that was not certified. Modifying the building to meet code was not cost effective, and seller wasn't willing to accommodate or negotiate.


----------

